

Old Man Murray Deleted from Wikipedia - angrycoder
http://www.rockpapershotgun.com/2011/03/02/old-man-murray-deleted-from-wikipedia/

======
SkyMarshal
It seems Wikipedia needs to integrate some crowdsourcing into their curation
methodology. Provide some social news-like voting and a commentation window on
pages/articles/topics before deleting them, so it's not just a small cadre of
insiders making these decisions, even if they do attempt to make them
according to some published standard.

